# Aussie Pommies Mass graves found



## trackend (Jun 2, 2008)

Hope that get a bit better Re-interment than they originally had 

BBC NEWS | UK | Remains found at WWI 'mass grave'


----------



## A4K (Jun 2, 2008)

Likewise... I just wonder why it took so long to find them???


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 2, 2008)

Because the Germans buried them several km's from where they fell Evan, away from their trenchlines. I hope all these heroes are eventually found.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Heinz (Jun 4, 2008)




----------

